
Forge Icons - 300+ right mix of SVG icons for your project. - swaroopsm
https://icons.theforgesmith.com/
======
swaroopsm
Free Download of over 300+ SVG icons for your next project. Pick thickness,
color and size. Icons ideal for e-commerce, travel, social media, app design
and much more.

